# Flash Player: una pieza mas en el campo de la privacidad en Internet



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica.
Este mensaje es para advertirles de una característica del software Adobe Flash Player, que presenta potenciales problemas de privacidad a quienes lo utilicen. Para quienes no lo sepan, Flash Player es un programa que se puede utilizar junto al navegador, y permite ver y utilizar videos, animaciones, juegos, y otros contenidos interactivos creados especialmente para este programa. Como referencia, Youtube lo utiliza. Si puedes ver los videos de Youtube, entonces lo tienes instalado.
Como las cookies comunes del navegador, las LSO (Local Shared Object, Objeto Local Compartido en español, y mejor conocidas como "flash cookies") permiten que un sitio web (en este caso con contenido flash) identifique a una computadora en especial (o mas específicamente, a una copia de determinado navegador), pero tiene algunas diferencias que las hacen potencialmente peligrosas.
En primer lugar, es difícil darse cuenta de que estas incluso existen. En un navegador, generalmente encuentras una opción para borrarlas o directamente no aceptarlas. Pero para administrar estas cookies, deberías hacer clic derecho en un lugar donde se esté mostrando contenido flash, hacer clic en "configuración", y entonces hacer clic en uno de los cinco iconos que se muestran (una carpeta con una flecha verde). En segundo lugar, a diferencia de las cookies comunes, estas nunca expiran: pueden estar en tu computadora aunque hace años que no visites el sitio que las puso ahí (y recordemos de que posiblemente nunca te diste cuenta siquiera de que existían). En tercer lugar, pueden almacenar mas información, y mas compleja (100 KB por defecto). Esto último no tiene necesariamente que ser relevante en cuanto a la privacidad, ya que para almacenar una identificación hacen falta solo unos pocos bytes, pero si visitas muchos sitios con flash pueden llegar a ocupar un espacio mas o menos significativo de tu disco duro. 
Ahora voy a mencionar dos ejemplos ficticios en los que estas cookies pueden utilizarse por parte de terceros para vulnerar la privacidad:
-pepe usa Firefox y estuvo mirando pornografía en su computadora, y como su parienta tiene acceso a esta y no le gusta que pepe mire porno él borró los datos privados del navegador. Pero como ella es muy buena con la informática y conoce las cookies flash, entró al directorio que contiene las cookies y vio la dirección de la página entre esos archivos. Pepe se vio en problemas.
-Cierta empresa que no respeta la publicidad de sus usuarios utiliza videos incrustados en las páginas web para hacer publicidad. Como la mayoría de los sitios que Pepe visita utilizan los servicios de esa empresa para mostrar publicidad, esa empresa sabe que sitios visita diariamente Pepe, y consecuentemente conoció su identidad y pudo construir un perfile de sus actividades en línea: Sabe su nombre (Pepe usa un servicio de correo de la misma empresa, y les proveyó sus datos), ciudad de residencia (que además se puede averiguar por medio de la IP), edad. También sabe que a Pepe le gusta la cocina,  conoce las inclinaciones políticas de Pepe, sabe que este tiene un fetiche sexual por los fideos, sabe los problemas que tiene Pepe en su vida (el buscador que usa es de la misma empresa), cual es su profesión, y en general, sabe cosas que nadie mas que él (según el conocimiento de Pepe) sabe.
Mas o menos así va la cosa. Y para los que no usen flash, cuidado que las cookies comunes sin controlar son igual de peligrosas en determinadas condiciones (como las de pepe, y quizás algunas mas, como que no tomes ninguna medida de seguridad para proteger tu privacidad).
Estos ejemplos son obviamente ficticios, pero recuerden que en este mismo momento podrían estar espiándonos de esa misma manera con casi la misma efectividad. Es simple: si una misma entidad maneja TODA la información... No esperen garantías reales. Y advierto: ya hay empresas que proveen correo, publicidad, y búsqueda,  manejando la misma todos esos datos, aunque por ahora no me consta que estén proveyendo publicidad en forma de contenido Flash, ni tampoco estoy insinuando que perjudiquen la privacidad de sus usuarios.
Solo estoy haciendo constar (con ejemplos totalmente factibles con la tecnología informática que usamos hoy en día, y una monopolización en la industria de los servicios informáticos en internet) que la mayoría de los que usamos Internet no lo hacemos de forma anónima o privada.
Lo que empezó como una advertencia sobre las LSO se transformó en una advertencia con tono conspirativo. Y bueh, que se va a hacer.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2010)

Interesante información...



electrodan dijo:


> pepe usa Firefox y estuvo mirando pornografía en su computadora, y como su parienta tiene acceso a esta y no le gusta que pepe mire porno él borró los datos privados del navegador. Pero como ella es muy buena con la informática y conoce las cookies flash, entró al directorio que contiene las cookies y vio la dirección de la página entre esos archivos. Pepe se vio en problemas.



Pasa que Pepe no sabe nada de la vida ni lee el help de Firefox: CTRL+SHIFT+P --> Navegación Privada, y no guarda nada de nada. Ella va a tener que pedirle los archivos de log al ISP...



electrodan dijo:


> *sabe que este tiene un fetiche sexual por los fideos*



    
Sabía que Capusotto se los fumaba, pero este Pepe se fué al diablo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2010)

y bueno tampoco podemos de dejar de utilizar el flahs player,
solución ,cuando hagamos cositas a utilizar un live y por si las moscas también quitar el disco duro ,aunque todavía queda el asunto de la ip ,por lo menos no quedan rastros en nuestro disco duro 
saludos compañero


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2010)

mmm, Ir con el ISP... Mejor me quedo en casa a ver los Simpson. LOL
Gracias por la info Electrodan. Igualmente, se espera que cuando se implemente bien el HTML5 el flash vaya desapareciendo poco a poco, pero han de pasar años... Y los problemas de seguridad seguirán aflorando como siempre... Menos mal que en una empresa no estoy.

PS: Hagas lo que hagas en el internet, el ISP lo registra... Salidas hay pocas...


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Interesante información...
> 
> 
> 
> Pasa que Pepe no sabe nada de la vida ni lee el help de Firefox: CTRL+SHIFT+P --> Navegación Privada, y no guarda nada de nada. Ella va a tener que pedirle los archivos de log al ISP...


Me voy a descargar un Firefox de los nuevos para ver si en ese modo Flash guarda las cookies.




> Sabía que Capusotto se los fumaba, pero este Pepe se fué al diablo...


¡Era para darle un poco de humor al asunto!  Para representar que en el buscador de Google la gente generalmente pone cosas que ni siquiera diría en voz alta (solo hay que ver los logs de algunas páginas para comprobar esto).


----------

